
2 abandoned Soviet space shuttles rust in Kazakhstan - Tomte
http://edition.cnn.com/style/article/baikonur-buran-soviet-space-shuttle/index.html
======
Tomte
The technical museum in Speyer (Germany) has another one, in better condition.

